# Hello From Sunny (and For Once It Is!!) Perthshire



## P.G

Hi all,

This place is quite a valuable resource !!

I seem to have gone down a rather slippery slope whilst looking for a new watch for work

















I started off thinking about a semi-disposable G-Shock as the titanium G-Shock I had lasted well but now have my sights set on something a bit more serious.

I am after someting that'll take a bit of punishment (I'm a firefighter) but still have a touch of class if you will. I hope you can all help with a shortlist.

Cheers

Paul.


----------



## jasonm

Welcome Paul


----------



## Zephod

P.G said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This place is quite a valuable resource !!
> 
> I seem to have gone down a rather slippery slope whilst looking for a new watch for work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started off thinking about a semi-disposable G-Shock as the titanium G-Shock I had lasted well but now have my sights set on something a bit more serious.
> 
> I am after someting that'll take a bit of punishment (I'm a firefighter) but still have a touch of class if you will. I hope you can all help with a shortlist.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Paul.


Hi and welcome to the forum , strikes me that a G shock is ideal for your kind of work ! ,Having said that I would also consider maybe a Seiko monster as these have the 7S26 movement which is tough and reliable IMHO

Enjoy the forum

Stuart


----------



## PhilM

Welcome to the forum Paul


----------



## Bladerunner

Welcome Paul.


----------



## Jonmurgie

Welcome to the fun house Paul


----------



## Stan

Welcome aboard Paul.


----------



## limey

I would suggest rather then a Seiko Monster look at any of the Seikos with the same movement such as the SKXA35.

Here's mine on the left, next to the Omega Seamaster Pro mid-size. Sorry about the blurry pic, trying for a lume shot with no tripod. [Not recommended]










OR, what about a Citizen? I grab one of these two when I am just knocking around. They were both new off an internet seller, cheaper than the Seiko. The white one is on a 'lumpy' and the other is on a black NATO.



















The RLT Prototype Diver made it's first fire call last weekend. Called out to a brush fire in another Township, so I got to get my hands dirty for a change. And I forgot the camera, so no pics.


----------



## Mrcrowley

Welcome Paul.

OT a bit but my dad was in the Brigade many many moons ago. So long so everything will have changed. Still like to mention it though. At the time he was the only person to have got an engine over 100mph. We are talking early 80s mind. expect they are more powerful now. All the other lads used to sit on the floor when he was driving.


----------



## Alas

Welcome to over here Paul. Must admit to hardly visiting SN myself any more.

As suggested a Seiko a35, monster, citizen diver or the like are good value for money and sturdy. Plenty of other more expensive brands but your budget would need to be known. Pic of my modified a35 below. Other watches such as my Sharkhunter I wouldn't wear in a work situation although they are up to it.


----------



## strange_too

Welcome to


----------



## scottishcammy

P.G said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This place is quite a valuable resource !!
> 
> I seem to have gone down a rather slippery slope whilst looking for a new watch for work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started off thinking about a semi-disposable G-Shock as the titanium G-Shock I had lasted well but now have my sights set on something a bit more serious.
> 
> I am after someting that'll take a bit of punishment (I'm a firefighter) but still have a touch of class if you will. I hope you can all help with a shortlist.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Paul.


Hi Paul, and welcome. I'm a cop and I use a Traser for my work. Used it for years, it's also been to Iraq, never let me down once. I thoroughly recommend it. Mind you, you won't need it much sitting on yours backside watching Sky and stuffing your face!


----------



## pg tips

Hi PG

PG


----------



## P.G

_Mrcrowley,_

Your Dad wouldn't recognise the job now! The old adage " 'Job's f*cked" has never been so true!

_Alas,_

Good to see another familiar face. Visiting SN less and less myself tbh.

_Scottish Cammy,_

A fellow Scot and Boxer owner I see? I will however treat the rest of what you said with the contempt it's due









_pg tips,_

Hi Paul G.

Paul G.


----------



## scottishcammy

P.G said:


> _Mrcrowley,_
> 
> Your Dad wouldn't recognise the job now! The old adage " 'Job's f*cked" has never been so true!
> 
> _Alas,_
> 
> Good to see another familiar face. Visiting SN less and less myself tbh.
> 
> _Scottish Cammy,_
> 
> A fellow Scot and Boxer owner I see? I will however treat the rest of what you said with the contempt it's due
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _pg tips,_
> 
> Hi Paul G.
> 
> Paul G.










Only joking mate. I like the fireys. Got a few good mates in. I can't believe what your management is up to with all the nonsense rank name changes?!


----------



## dave993cars

Hi P.G.

From another one from Perthshire, go for one of these, I think they are great










Dave S


----------

